# I want to use PEPTIDES im 18 and want an edge in natural physique



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

i am 18 years old, 170lb 10% bodyfat i have my training down and nutrition honestly ,

Now thats over heres my question,

i want to begin taking CJC-1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-2 ( reccomended 1mcg per kilo so approximately 80kg )

please could some one help me go about doing this i read the article on basic guide to peptides so from what i understood this is what it would look like

80mcg x 3 daily upon waking, preworkout , before bed

I would like someone to give me an example cycle for the two peptides and how to go about this for gaining muscle through my bulk however i am aware that this will not be like steroids and make me grow unless i take it for 6 months and every month take 1 week off, and even then wont be amazing i just need an edge in natural physique and this seems to be the way for when i turn 19 .

really appreciate some assitance

thanks

p.s do you take both peptides 3 times a day at 80mcg


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

peps arent natural though? i see a big flaw in this idea :S


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> peps arent natural though? i see a big flaw in this idea :S


yes i know they arent natural but they can be used in natural physique since they cant be tested for


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

teenphysique said:


> yes i know they arent natural but they can be used in natural physique since they cant be tested for


same fore the majority of gear, they aren't going to give you blood works for the sake of a jr physique really, if anything a **** test so you wouldn't take orals.

under what association?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> same fore the majority of gear, they aren't going to give you blood works for the sake of a jr physique really, if anything a **** test so you wouldn't take orals.
> 
> under what association?


i dont want to take AAS as of yet until reach 21 and i think ukbff i havent decided which one to enter yet even so i can enter teen fitness model which isnt tested


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Boshlop said:


> peps arent natural though? i see a big flaw in this idea :S


Good point.Seeing as hcg,hgh and all associated substances are banned from natural competition.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't they do polygraph for natty comps?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Good point.Seeing as hcg,hgh and all associated substances are banned from natural competition.


dont peps show in urine tests as well, or some of them have effects that show up in certain tests? actual question since i really cant remember


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

they have a short half life so if you stop them a few days or so before a comp they wont show up and can we get back onto the question i asked please


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> they have a short half life so if you stop them a few days or so before a comp they wont show up and can we get back onto the question i asked please


To answer this no cjc's half life about 5-8 days and detection is around 28 days but I digress,the guy you need to talk to is @Pscarb.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

i wanted to but i dont know how to contact him


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

@Pscarb


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> i wanted to but i dont know how to contact him


I tagged him ,when he see's it he should answer.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

teenphysique said:


> Thanks guys


givnen how busy he is i would read this for now if you havent already, make understanding the answer much easier

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_14085349923899&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&libId=a8df5f34-56e7-4bbb-af41-1d748ef5949f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D275225%26page%3D3%26p%3D5181271%23post5181271&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.teampscarb.co.uk%2Findex.php%2Fthe-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmembers%2Fboshlop%2F&title=Delaying%20Post-Workout%20Shake%20to%20shed%20fat%20-%20Page%203&txt=Dummies%20Guide%20to%20Peptides


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It doesn't help you at all but I think if it's a natural comp you should be natural, regardless of what's tested for.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Clearly trolling. The only reason natural is in the thread title is to try and get bites, which it did


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

ive already read it thats how i came to the conclusion of what peptides im going to use but thanks


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

nope Not trolling


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

the people who compete in natural arent natural they are taking insulin , peptides , HGH certain testosterone cycles that can be timed right so if i want to place then this is the reality


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

teenphysique said:


> the people who compete in natural arent natural they are taking insulin , peptides , HGH certain testosterone cycles that can be timed right so if i want to place then this is the reality


But then, why not compete in an untested federation?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

teenphysique said:


> yes i know they arent natural but they can be used in natural physique since they cant be tested for


Still a little bit of a cheat in a natty comp mate, might aswell use gh as that can't be tested for either (as far as I know)

I know the counter argument would be that peps make you produce your own gh but still I wouldn't say it's for natty

Not slating your idea at all think peps are a great way to go and good to see someone who's 18 on here not asking advice about a stupidly heavy cycle,


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

You will fail the polygraph.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

thanks bail i did my reasearch into things and steroids is not the way to go for my age however peptides seems like a good option i dont want crazy gains in size and strength and FOR EVERY ONE ELSE IM NOT GOING INTO A natural Comp anyway its not cheating if your competition is also using peptides or gh etc its playing the game so can we move on from that please im going into an in an untested teen male fitness model class !


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

10% body fat lol

Pretty certain it's another Troll


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

can everyone stop trolling me by calling me a troll eh yeah 10% body fat he must be a troll its not very hard you know you cut for 2 months lose weight effectively with a diet and cardio and then reverse diet out for 4 weeks


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

i came to this forum for help and honestly i have not yet recieved anything but "hes a troll" i am being 100% hinest with this question and and would really appracite some help and advice from experienced people thanks but if your not going to help me please just move on


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> yes i know they arent natural but they can be used in natural physique since they cant be tested for


i would normally assist you as i do with anyone but peptides are actually on the banned list for natural federations (i know because i coach natural athletes) because of this i will not help you Cheat.

it is your choice to use these peptides but no matter how you justify it at the end of the day you are cheating.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

im not going into a natural physique compettion im in an untested one


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

i stated on this page that im in an untested physique contest its not a natural federation but i really need some help i actually promise and swear i am not entering a natural competetion


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i would normally assist you as i do with anyone but peptides are actually on the banned list for natural federations (i know because i coach natural athletes) because of this i will not help you Cheat.
> 
> it is your choice to use these peptides but no matter how you justify it at the end of the day you are cheating.


the federation is NABBA for my first comp sorry to keep rambling but i would honestly appreciate it .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> the federation is NABBA for my first comp sorry to keep rambling but i would honestly appreciate it .


so not a natural federation then? so why mention being natural?

ok will take a look and fully answer your post after i get back from the gym


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

i want to have a natural looking physiqe not a roided out look and i actually thought it was natural to take but it appears not which i now understand but i as of yet do not want to take testosterone products as of yet until i am around 23 but the peptides are something which might give me an edge even if its 2lb of muscle its worth it but in the process i am not fusing my growth plates , not messing with test levels and libido

thanks really appreciate it


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

To make my question easier to answer i am basically asking:

Equipment needed , syringes and gauge of needle etc

dosage: what would you reccomend and timing

what company do you reccomend and should i package buy

and would you beable to give me a daily routine such as ( 7am 80mcg , 8 am breakfast , 11am train , 12 Pwo 80mcg etc if you understand but for both peptides, i understand this is alot i am asking but i really would appreciate you help thanks alot Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my article on my web site will explain most if not all of this, the link is in my sig at the bottom of my post labelled 'Dummies Guide to Peptides'


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

i actually read it but i couldnt make it out for some of the things i wanted to know


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> my article on my web site will explain most if not all of this, the link is in my sig at the bottom of my post labelled 'Dummies Guide to Peptides'


what company do you reccomend by the way thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pure Peptides


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

they seem to be accurate with the price since the others seemed cheap like peptidesuk which is £200 cheaper than pure peptides but thats the difference thanks i actually priced it up and made a plan for what im going to do also how do you mix the two peptides in the same insulin syringe

thanks


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Seriously, go back to pscarbs site and keep reading it until you understand what really are the basics of peptide use, the site explains everything very simply and concisely.

If you cant understand it , then imo you should not be playing with needles as you are asking very basic questions that you really need to understand yourself.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

aqualung said:


> Seriously, go back to pscarbs site and keep reading it until you understand what really are the basics of peptide use, the site explains everything very simply and concisely.
> 
> If you cant understand it , then imo you should not be playing with needles as you are asking very basic questions that you really need to understand yourself.


im only asking the basic questions to fully understand the procedure and how to go about it in the safest and effective way they are simple but for someone who is new to all this these are vital to understanding dont worr about it ive already looked it up just wanted to here it from the man himself


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> im only asking the basic questions to fully understand the procedure and how to go about it in the safest and effective way they are simple but for someone who is new to all this these are vital to understanding dont worr about it ive already looked it up just wanted to here it from the man himself


but this is Aqualungs point you are asking the basic questions and these are all covered in my article, i wrote the article so by reading it you are hearing it from the man himself......


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

yes your dead right i have read your article over a few times now and answered my own question through it if you want me to i can post up my plan of going about it daily routine that is also i have one question that it didnt quite mention fully when you go on the summary at the bottom you reccomend going half a dose before bed to assess tolerance and continue doing so till you reach what you are going for , you did just say though if you feel fine so my question would be how would you know if something isnt quite right is it in terms of an allergic reaction or different affects sorry just want to know this and ill leave you alone but ill post my daily routine so people can see in a little while


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> yes your dead right i have read your article over a few times now and answered my own question through it if you want me to i can post up my plan of going about it daily routine that is also i have one question that it didnt quite mention fully when you go on the summary at the bottom you reccomend going half a dose before bed to assess tolerance and continue doing so till you reach what you are going for , you did just say though if you feel fine so my question would be how would you know if something isnt quite right is it in terms of an allergic reaction or different affects sorry just want to know this and ill leave you alone but ill post my daily routine so people can see in a little while


the side effects you get from the peptides dictate if you are using more than you need at that time.......GHRP-6 and 2 raise cortisol and prolactin, IPAM does not but because all release natural GH there can be water retention issues, but this is not for all. in general it is all about you feel on the peptides.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the side effects you get from the peptides dictate if you are using more than you need at that time.......GHRP-6 and 2 raise cortisol and prolactin, IPAM does not but because all release natural GH there can be water retention issues, but this is not for all. in general it is all about you feel on the peptides.


this is my plan

Peptides : GHRP-2 , MOD GRF 1-29 both dosed at 80 mcg each and simultaneously

8am peptides, 8:30 am Breakfast , 10 pre workout shake , 11am train , 12:30 peptides , 1pm Post workout meal , 2pm-5pm snacks (cashews etc to reach daily goals) , 6pm Dinner , 10 pm peptides , 10:30 before bed shake.

what do you think


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Pure Peptides


i was looking through your study done on the four companies for peptides and pure peptides . net isnt available any more is it now

purepeptidesuk.com


----------

